# Do Not Buy Taurus!!



## powertec

I bought a brand new PT-22 as a birthday gift for my wife. We took it out to fire it and found that the firing pin would not strike the cartridge with enough force to cause detonation about 30% of the time. We tried different brand bullets with the same result. We also had a jam. 

I returned the gun to Taurus and called a week later to check the status and was told that all repairs take 5-6 weeks. This is an outrage! Repair would be fine but this gun was defective right out of the box and should be replaced immediately.

Obviously I will never buy another Taurus! They are junk!


----------



## DRAEGER

*LMFAO!!!*

:smt005 
:smt005 
:smt005 
:smt005


----------



## bigtarus44

now powertec what if you would of bought a smith 1911,Kahr,Sig,Springfield
and somthin happened to it would all these co be junk to. everyone might get a bad one every now and then but you can't down them all. Get real


----------



## Baldy

Give the company a chance to fix it and make things right. They all miss one once in awhile. It's their service after the sale that counts. Good luck.


----------



## jpruett79

I have noticed that same problem with a new taurus i own. However i have only had the problem with handloads. Also I now have about 400 rounds through the gun and the problem seems to be fixing itself. I think the springs are jsut new and need broke in. 

I also agree with baldy give them a chance to make it right. No matter what you buy there is a chance something can slip through QC. That dont make them a bad company.


----------



## Shipwreck

I got one of those in the 1990s when they came out - mine jammed on the first trip - I sent it in and they fixed it. Worked every since - My mom had it a while and now it is sold. Worked 100% of the time. Luckily, this was back when U could ship guns ground and not have to pay a small damn fortune for next day.

But honestly, over the past 12 months or so - I have seen SO, SO many threads about HORRIBLE Taurus customer service. Many go on for 4-6 months, and some are very similar in treatment. I would NEVER buy another Taurus after seeing all these threads about their crappy service.

Just my 2 cents.

I hope U get yours back and it works 100%.


----------



## big dutchman

i have never owned a taurus. after reading the many, many reports of major issues and bad customer service, i don't think that i would ever spend my money on one when i can toss in a little more and get a higher quality firearm. i agree that any manufacturer can produce a lemon from time to time, but this seems to be quite common with taurus. i think i'll stick to the brands i trust. just my opinion though.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Well, I've been seeing so so many bad reports about Taurus from 1 or 2 particular individuals. This most recent complaint has shown up on at least two boards I can specifically name.


----------



## DRAEGER

I have owned Taurus pistols since they hit the market here in the states, been to their factory long time ago and I have never had a problem from one or known anyone who had a problem from one. I own and have owned a lot of firearms other then my Taurus pistols, but my Taurus's have always been what I prefer. Considering how many they sell here in the USA a lone, there are a lot of other people that are very happy with them too.

But hey, don't buy them and leave more for me


----------



## bigtarus44

Dito draeger think about it if a company sells twice as many firearms then quess what they will probly have twice as many complaints right.


----------



## 9mmFan

+ 1 draeger says, I have several Taurus and so far have not had any problems with any. Carry their 905 - 9mm revolver most of the time and looking at getting one of the model 85's soon.
Besides the lifetime warranty I also don't have to spend a lot of money for them like some of the other guns I have in the safe.


----------



## scooter

Since joining the forum you have made 4 posts, every one of them was a flame against Taurus.I dont own a Taurus,never have, but most forums have a name for people that do what you have done here............I'l leave it there I guess


----------



## Dreadnought

Nobody complains about how great a company is. 
As my practical shooting instructor told me, "Guns come in two flavors, cherry and lemon, and the boxes aren't labeled!"


----------



## Baldy

Hey Dreadnought sounds like we may have had the same instructor as I am in Brevard county to up in Titusville.


----------



## Dreadnought

This guy was in VA, name of Crawford. Cool dude. I don't doubt it's entirely possible they both might have heard it somewhere else, though.


----------



## tuckerdog1

I've owned a few Taurus handguns. Had only a couple minor problems. One involved the sights, which are NOT covered by warranty. But Taurus fixed free of charge anyway. Also currently have an issue with a 605 revolver. It was something I thought I could repair myself. Called Taurus, and they sent me the parts free. As it turns out, I was unable to do the repair, so had to send the gun in. That was two weeks ago. I called last week for any update, and was told it would be 4-6 weeks. Wish it was going to be sooner, but that's what it's going to be. No point in working up an ulcer. As they sell more & more guns, all with lifetime warranty, it just figures, over time, more & more will be coming in for service, and ya gotta wait your turn in line. 

I do think they should fast track brand new guns that have issues right out of the box though.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Baldy

I think 4 to 6 weeks must be a industry standard as most people I know who have sent guns back for repair get the same answer. Sometimes they get them back sooner and some a little later. The main thing is does the company stand behind their product? As long as they do I say give them a chance before you slam them.


----------



## greener

My only Taurus is a PT1911. The only think I can find "wrong" with the pistol is the grips, which are easily changed. I've not had any experience with Taurus customer service because the PT1911 hasn't had any problems. Well, not every round goes in the "X" but I'm not sure their customer service can upgrade the part doing that.

I've fired a PT22. Had a couple or three rounds that didn't fire. I pulled the trigger again and they fired. I didn't see anything exciting enough about the PT22 to buy one, so I have very limited experience with them.


----------



## Theprofessor

lol That SUCKS!


----------



## hj28rules

I have a Taurus Model 66 .357" and my fiance has a PT111 9mm. We have put at least a thousand rounds through each handgun without any problems. I wouldn't equate Taurus with S&W, Ruger, Colts, Beretta or Springfield but Taurus puts out a good value in a workhorse type of weapon for not alot of money.


----------



## JimmySays

I have a pt22 and 3 revolvers. I kind of put more stock in their revolvers. That's just my personal opinion.
I did by one of the first in Texas pt1911's. It would only accept the 2 magazines that came with the weapon. No Kimber, Wilson Combat or any other I had around the house. A friend had one and his magazines would not fie in the pistol. So I was limited to 2 Mags or a trip back to Taurus. Plan C was trading it for a Springfield loaded from the dealer I got the Taurus from. Don't get me started on that.


----------



## hargroder

*stop bashing taurus*

I have a Taurus model 85 stainless revolver that I purchased after buying a Ruger SP101. It is not the same quality as the Ruger but I have shot over 700rounds through it without any problems. I keep it in my nightstand for home protection and have no regrets buying it. It seems that the same people keep bashing Taurus, so to them I say stop and get on with your life.


----------



## glove

*Taurus*

My PT24/7 and PT140 have been perfect. And yes I will buy Taurus again they are good guns for the money. If you got a bad one send it back and they will make things right. Life time warrantee.
Dave Z


----------



## Ratel

I've owned several Taurus firerarms, currently have three. Three had troubles right out of the box new. I sent them back to Taurus and after their gunshop worked on them they worked fine and still are working after years of use. I have many other brands and have had to send back new Smith & Wessons and Rugers for fine tuning. Bad stuff slips out of any factory but usually can be fixed if the companies are given a chance.


----------



## J_B

I have owned several Taurus firearms... none of which gave me any problems. I currently carry a Taurus 2" 44C 5 shot and it goes bang everytime.


----------



## a1huntingsupply

I have never had any problems with Taurus. 

Every manufacture will have some firearms that get sent out with problems. A friend of mine at work bought a KAHR PM40 and had nothing but problems with it. Sent it back three times then traded it for a revolver. He lost about $300 over that deal. His friend has one that has never given him a single problem. You get a good one or you don't.


----------



## SlimPigguns

Before I bought my first Taurus(.44 revolver) I asked around the club and no one had a bad word to say. I had no problems with it or a .357 I bought later. The service problems seem no worse than other brands - Pete


----------



## JaxFL904

never had problems with mine


----------



## drummin man 627

I have a PT 92. Still pretty new, but 100%. It does seem to shoot a little low, but this my first auto so it may be me or my ammo choice. If this persists I'll take it to a local smith and have him install a taller rear sight. No big deal.


----------



## hcb42

*stop buying Taurus*

Maybe Taurus pistols are passable, but their revolvers need a way to go! Just got a 851SSUL snub. Looked it over in the store and it appeared ok. Got it home and started to clean it. Noticed threads sticking out the barrel from the patch I ran through. Upon looking through a mag glass noticed metal burrs sticking in the barrel. The UL I got has a steel barrel pressed in a lighter weight metal shroud. Small pieces of the shroud were impregnated in front of the barrel. Took it to a gunsmith and it will take a day for him to fix or 5 weeks turnaround back to Taurus. Was told if I had fired a round splinters would shoot out sideways. Wonder how the test fire went before Taurus sent this out. Very poor workmanship!


----------



## Flashbang

My Taurus 851 - just the plain- jane blue model - has been awesome ( with 500 rounds thru so far ) The single and double action pull are great and it's way more accurate than I expected. I can shoot at 15 and 20 yards, double action, and get wonderful groups!!:smt023


----------



## AREX

*Untimely Fortune*

Guess you're not lucky for your brand new piece. I have a PT92-9mm Taurus, never had a problem with it....not even once or even coincidental. I've had it for 4 years and I used it to play IDPA here in Philippines. I really am empressed the way it serves me (PT92). I also have 1911 custom built Caspian but never will I entrust my life on a 1911 (for some reasons).....its jamb o' matic. It may not be the Company's intention to sell deffective pistols. However, sometimes bad luck slips out of the box....:mrgreen: Dont get me wrong here....Taurus is one hell of a pistol your life can depend on especialy the PT92. Happy Shooting Bros!!!:smt023


----------



## sleepyweasel

*pt-22 FTF....*

I feel that taurus has the BEST waranty in the industry.

I also bought the wife a pt-22 and had lots of jamming problems, thought it needed broke in, then switching ammo etc. finally took it back to the gun store and had them send it to the factory. 6 weeks later i got it back and it runs perfect. of the 400rds or so since it was fixes it had one failure to fire, checked the round that failed and there was a nice dent in the rim...had to be a "DUD' round....

Also had a pt-145 that i bought used, then noticed the gripframe had a crack in the backstrap...sent it out and it came back with a new one....

I have a tracker in 22lr. and it has been flawless.....

Bottom line is if it wont work or breaks, they will fix it no matter what and at no charge, but it will take 6-8 weeks to get your gun back.

I just bought a 92 ar in SS and can't wait for my FFL dealer to call me and tell me to come pick it up:smt023


----------



## Spartan

I'd buy a Taurus revolver, not sure about their autoloaders. Meh


----------



## greener

It's been about 4 months since I posted on this thread. I've been impressed enough with the PT1911, that I will consider buying another Taurus in the future. Nice pistol. NO problems. Makes me look like I know what I'm doing when I shoot it.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

Baldy said:


> Hey Dreadnought sounds like we may have had the same instructor as I am in Brevard county to up in Titusville.


That's cool there are some brevardians here. I'm over in Rockledge and just bought a 24/7 PRO .40 from a friend of mine. It has shot great for me so far and always shot good for my friend too. I have no complaints.


----------



## aaedward

I have put about 400 rounds through my millienium pro PT140 and havent had any problems, not a single jam. used about 350 rounds PMC FMJ and Speer gold dot HP. both fired fine.


----------



## Randall Donahoo

*Love Taurus!*

The only problem I've had with any Taurus I've owned turned out to be one brand of ammo. Since avoiding that ammo, I've had zero problems and I love shooting my current 2 Taurus handguns: a PT145 and a 650 snubby. PowerTec, I'm sorry to hear that your experience has been different, but I cannot come to the same conclusion you have.


----------



## USAFgsm

I have a P22 that my dad bought in the 90s (i think its a 1994 model). We have never had any problems out of it (of course it probably only has 500-600 rounds through it) until recently--the magazine release flew out while shooting, and some of the parts were unable to be recovered from the tall grass. I was going to send it to Taurus, until I found out it was going to cost 50 bucks to send it, and thats only one way. I dont know if they would charge me to ship it back or not.

For this reason, i just purchased a Walther P22 for my cheap plinking needs last week


----------



## Guest

I own a Taurus revolver in 38 Spl and it has been accurate and reliable as one might expect from a wheel gun. I have shot a few hundred rounds of +P ammo in it (it is rated for it) and have noticed it is starting to loosen up so I'm not real impressed. It's definitely trade in material.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Just got the PT 1911

So far it's been great


----------



## nicknitro71

This thread is a bit well idiotic :smt022

The problem I see here is a bias one because on Taurus guns you read "Made in Brazil" instead of "Made in the USA". I'm fine with that, but at least just say it the way it is.

I bought a 608 with the 8 3/8" as my first Taurus. I'm a competitive shooter and this was the only gun that fit my needs; no other manufacturer makes a .357 double action with a 8" barrel other than custom shop guns which I cannot use in competition (only stock).

The gun is well built and at first looks you will mistaken it for a .44 or larger. I did a trigger job myself and the amount of polishing and filing needed was much less than my Super Redhawk (MADE IN USA). Virtually all I had to do was some minor polishing and replace the main and trigger return spring. Now the trigger in single pulls at 3.X LBS..(figure out why the X)! Don't get me wrong I love my Ruger as I loved my S&W, but this 608 is one damn fine gun, made in Brazil or not.

Overall I'm impressed with this gun. Oh, what about a 3" rose, with no scope at 50'?


----------



## tex45acp

I guess I have been pretty lucky with my "junk" Taurus products. I have two PT-145's that have several thousand rounds through each. I had a PT-24/7 in 9mm that I put about 1500 rounds through before I sold it to my brother in law after he offered me more than I paid for it, and I had a model 415 revolver in .41mag that was a realy fun shooter. I am extremely happy with my newest Taurus, or I should say my son is extremely happy. For Christmas last year, he wanted his first handgun, a 1911 to be exact, and I wanted one with all the bells & whistles. The PT-1911 filled that want/need perfectly. Between he & I we have put over 3000 rounds of both factory and handloaded ammo through the gun with only one problem. I had to adjust the grip safety release point slightly. Other than that it has been flawless. He loves the gun....I loved the price for what he got.

tex45acp


----------



## kristop64089

Hate to be a bad guy here (especially since I'm a NOOB here)

But, I just had to get rid of my brand new PT-140 mil-pro, much to my dismay.

Reason: It dropped the mags 15x in 150 rnds.(3 different ones). At first I thought it was me, but, it happened when I switched my grip, & when wife shot it. I had it 1 month and it only happened twice at first.

I could not duplicate problem any other way except firing.

Really sucks too, cause I like everything about that gun. From the grip to the sights. I was really hoping to get a PT-111 mil-pro for the wife. Some have said it was because it was a .40, but, I will never know.

The reason I di not send it in is because I HAD to pay shipping on a 1mos old gun. Taurus refused to. And to here about their turnaround time, it's not even worth it.

Sad thing is I still want the mil-pro. I may have acted impulsivley, but, I'd never trust that gun again. :smt076


----------



## KeithB

Same here have owned Taurus PT99, never a problem


----------



## drummin man 627

This is a follow-up report to my ealier post in this thread. 
I have finally finished the break-in of my PT 92. With over 600 rounds through it I can report having only one F.T.F. (crappy range ammo), and that the P.O.A. / P.O.I. has corrected itself. 
Would I buy another of this series? In a heartbeat. I'm still looking for a PT 908ss for carry. :smt033


----------



## Taurus_9mm

My experiences mirror those of most others when it comes to Taurus firearms. I've owned several over the years with absolutely *zero*
problems with any of them. For the ones that don't want anymore, that's fine and well - it leaves more for those of us who do. :mrgreen:

www.taurusarmed.net


----------



## gunfighter48

I bought the wife a PT22 about 10 years ago and it worked just fine thru 2000 rds. Finally sold it to finance another gun.


----------



## Ky_Shooter

I've had a few over the years..Likes most of them. I have two of the PT1911's now...They are becoming my favs on the range these days.:smt1099


----------



## Jaketips42

Sorry to hear. This is one of the reasons I buy new used guns


----------



## SuckLead

powertec said:


> I returned the gun to Taurus and called a week later to check the status and was told that all repairs take 5-6 weeks. This is an outrage! Repair would be fine but this gun was defective right out of the box and should be replaced immediately.


Wait... you mean they admitted they even had it?! The last three or four people I've sent guns back to Taurus for told me they called two weeks in to check on it and Taurus claimed they'd never seen the guns. It took me calling several times for each to finally get them to admit they'd "found" the guns and would _start_ working on them in _a few weeks._ I make sure to relate that to anyone who is considering a Taurus. I send way too many back to the factory and it always takes a month or two for them to come back. And I've had a few who had to send them back numerous times. One guy turned his in to be destroyed after Taurus had lost it three times in a year and he needed it repaired again.

I'm not a fan, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## EPWrangler

I have owned several and currently own two. They alway go bang and my carry gun is now a PT140. Awesome!!!


----------

